# 5d3 Timelapse. Should i lock up the mirror?



## Kankalin (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi

I'm about to make a timelapse movie (dawn, dusk and stary night) next week, using a 5d mkIII. But im considered about the helth of the machine, dont want to waste mirror count.

So i was thinking about using mirror lock up function to save the mirror mechanism.
Does it worth it? Should i be considered about the sensor (continous lights) instead? Is there any dangers, disadvantages?

So im looking for someones experience in this field.

Thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 14, 2013)

You still need to let the mirror come down in order to take a second exposure. Mirror lockup is just for one image.


----------

